# New Blue Ribbon reservoirs



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I see where the Blue Ribbon Fishing Advisory Council named Lost Creek and Kolob Reservoirs as new Blue Ribbon waters.

I think both of those are deserving of the rating. Lost Creek has the slot limits and the wakeless speed rule so it has great potential for the future. Now if they could only gain access to the upper portion of the reservoir.

Kolob also has slot limits and a two fish limit so there is a lot of opportunity for a good fish there too.

Both of these reservoirs were an excellent choice to add to the BR program.>>O


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was up around Kolob a couple of times last summer doing deliveries. Only problem there is that it has been discovered by the Vegas crowd. Every weekend up there is shoulder to shoulder people fishing. I guess just like most areas. 
It is a total zoo anymore. . 
Used to love the area growing up. It's been ruined as far as an enjoyable get away spot.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's been ruined as far as an enjoyable get away spot.

Unfortunately that's what's become of most areas now. With the growth of the population in Utah, I only see it getting worse.   

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/204163-new-blue-ribbon-reservoirs.html#


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

2full said:


> I was up around Kolob a couple of times last summer doing deliveries. Only problem there is that it has been discovered by the Vegas crowd.
> Used to love the area growing up. It's been ruined as far as an enjoyable get away spot.


You're right about the fact we are rapidly running out of "get away" spots. The Las Vegas crowd have been coming to Panguitch, Minersville, Kolob for years and it's only going to get worse.

It would be nice if the DWR could increase the fines on BR waters so the out of state folks would actually have to buy a license. They write a lot of citations for non residents without a license at all of those reservoirs and yet some of those guys would be cited again the very next day. The fines were less than what a non resident license cost, go figure.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

TOgden said:


> You're right about the fact we are rapidly running out of "get away" spots. The Las Vegas crowd have been coming to Panguitch, Minersville, Kolob for years and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> It would be nice if the DWR could increase the fines on BR waters so the out of state folks would actually have to buy a license. They write a lot of citations for non residents without a license at all of those reservoirs and yet some of those guys would be cited again the very next day. The fines were less than what a non resident license cost, go figure.


Hey, they're from Vegas and they have this thing with gamboling I guess. What are the odds of being cited twice in a week?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A few thoughts and comments on this. 


1. The designation of Kolob as a blue ribbon fishery is appropriate. In spite of the pressure, the regs are such that a quality fishery can be maintained, assuming the dingbat bucket biologists don't mess things up again. Blue ribbon fisheries are not places to seek solitude. Examples such as Strawberry, (enormous pressure) and the LoPro, (high pressure plus sitting next to a 4 lane highway) demonstrate as much. This trend exists nationally as well known Blue Ribbon rivers become destination stops for many anglers, in addition to pressure from the locals. 

2. I have to admit I chuckled when reading about pressure from Nevada recently ruining Kolob and Panguitch. Back 20 years ago, when I was a D*#n Nevadan, we knew all about these places and I spent a good amount of scarce free time up there. We heard the complaints back then too. I would point out that after the 2008 housing crash in Clark county, Washington County has had more robust growth compared to southern Nevada (% wise). And where would a new St George resident like to spend hot summer afternoons and weekends? Yep, a nice drive through the backside of an amazing National park and a nice cool lake will fit the bill. 

As far as D*#n Nevadans committing a preponderance of wildlife violations, I suppose it is possible, but IIRC, it was a bunch of good ol' boys from Cedar that bait fished and harvested out the fish that falsely spawned in the temporary drainage trickles coming into Kolob. 


3. As for Lost Creek, I haven't fished there recently, but what I hear is not all that great. The fishing buddy that I often hit Strawberry with goes up to Lost Creek to catch the chubs he uses for bait. He finds chubs there in great abundance. It seems that the quality and body condition of the trout has not been great and the lake is not in a good place, compared to a few years ago. Maybe this will change over time, but the current designation is a bit of a head scratcher to me. 

That said, I don't see any harm in the action.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I never said it was wrong to make Kolob a blue ribbon fishery. I'm just sad it's being loved to death. 
Just like so many other places everywhere.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

How do we designate Deer Creek in to a BR fishery and make it wakeless?
I’m not selfish, I will even suggest it be wakeless every other day.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

shaner said:


> How do we designate Deer Creek in to a BR fishery and make it wakeless?
> I'm not selfish, I will even suggest it be wakeless every other day.


Good luck with that!! Where would the "recreation boaters" go for a cool off on a hot summer day? Utah lake isn't the best because of the Algae Bloom and the scum.

Deer Creek is one of the last ponds in Utah that doesn't have a slot close to a large population. Some folks (like myself and grandkids) enjoy catching a few fish for a dinner. Take the Berry for example.... Ya, you might land a slug of fish in an outing, but your lucky to have a meal that meets the slot regulations.

We need areas for ALL boaters to enjoy. Fish DC early in the morning and be off by 10:00am. Then let the water-skiers, wakeboards enjoy it. We don't need every water in the state that has fish in it called a Blue Ribbon Fishery with stiff limits and regulations.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder -- it all makes sense now. [email protected] nevadans!



Catherder said:


> ... it was a bunch of good ol' boys from Cedar that bait fished and harvested out the fish that falsely spawned in the temporary drainage trickles coming into Kolob.


I don't believe that we can attribute the recent fish introductions (and subsequent rotenone treatment) to Nevadans. As mentioned by Catherder, this was most certainly due to "locals". I use that term lightly. But since the introduce fish were found in a pond on private land upstream from Kolob, I think it is pretty obvious where they came from. The term "local" infers people inhabiting a particular area -- whether or not the cabin / land owners upstream from Kolob Res are truly "locals" or not is certainly questionable.

It would almost be like saying that Mitt Romney is a Utahn. :noidea:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as designating Kolob as a blue ribbon fishery: I thought it was already? Maybe it was, then was removed? I don't know.

But it is certainly deserving.
In fact, one issue Kolob had in the past was that the fish were hitting a maximum ceiling size of about 18". Plain and simple, it was due to too many fish, with restrictive regulations limiting harvest. This was when regulations were adjusted to allow some harvest along with bait during summer months. Sure, this was met with some angst by many anglers -- and still is. But you cannot argue that those regulations were hurting the fishery prior to the rotenone treatment. Numerous trout in the 10lb neighborhood were showing up, even with all the "vegas" crowd pressure.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> As far as designating Kolob as a blue ribbon fishery: I thought it was already? Maybe it was, then was removed? I don't know.
> 
> But it is certainly deserving.
> In fact, one issue Kolob had in the past was that the fish were hitting a maximum ceiling size of about 18". Plain and simple, it was due to too many fish, with restrictive regulations limiting harvest. This was when regulations were adjusted to allow some harvest along with bait during summer months. Sure, this was met with some angst by many anglers -- and still is. But you cannot argue that those regulations were hurting the fishery prior to the rotenone treatment. Numerous trout in the 10lb neighborhood were showing up, even with all the "vegas" crowd pressure.


I think your right, it was a BR water until the bucket biologist hit it and then it was removed from the list.

I remember when the decision was made to open it to bait for the summer months that a lot of folks did not like it. I don't know if the DWR has surveyed up there after the regulation change but the times I fished there the fly/lure guys were the only folks catching any fish.:smile:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kolob is a great fishery even after numerous avocational stockings. Another success story.

Everywhere within 90 minutes of the border is popular for the Lost Vegans. But that just makes plain sense. Borders are meaningless beyond cost of a license. Every state and city has its gripes about outsiders and scapegoat them. Old as time.

Hopefully Kolob keeps getting better. As long as our life allows I'll keep hitting it midweek and anytime but holidays and be content.


----------

